# pair of 2118H mids 200 shipped ebay



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

NOT MINE

just a heads up, different terminals, but they look pretty good

item numbers

370350823119

390170870141


----------



## smithee419 (Aug 27, 2008)

They're sold, to Meee!!!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

That's the guy that sold the 2118Js that popped up in the classifieds recently...with coil rub but sold as in good shape.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...118j-mids-one-w-issues-but-look-8-5-10-a.html


----------



## smithee419 (Aug 27, 2008)

Really, I guess I'll find out when I get them. I hope their ok, I'll let ya know. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

2 completely different people, they guy I bought mine from is a completely different seller. Winkasettie would never allow that kind of mistake to happen as he knows how to properly test a woofer before it ships. I have bought from him before, great guy. Your mids will be in great shape.


----------



## smithee419 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info Rimshot, I was alittle worried.


----------

